# .

## intimidat0r

.Last edited by intimidat0r on Wed Oct 14, 2020 12:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kamikaze04

have a look to this

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

----------

## Sephren

I have the same problem but the errors I get  are:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.1.1
> 
> ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation
> ...

 

Tried to add the 99-firmware.rules to udev rules, but that did not help. Have tried both using ipw2200 from kernel 2.6.17 as well as ipw2200 from portage with the 2.6.14-r6 kernel. Tried both drivers using both ipw2200-firmware v2.4 and v3, but none of them changed anything.

----------

## Sephren

it is definitivly an udev bug. I downgraded udev to 087-r1 and added the rule specified in the wiki article posted above.

Worked well with the 2.6.14-r6 kernel + portages version of ipw2200 and ieee80211.

Going to test if this works with the 2.6.17 kernel and the modules that comes with this one.

UPDATE: Indeed. The 2.6.17 kernel and it's modules worked just peachy.

----------

## lghman

I am having the same problems as intimadat0r.  I tried that udev rule, but it didnt work for me.  I checked my udev version and everything, but to no avail.  I guess I am going to try the 2.6.17 kernel and see if that makes any difference.  Unless anyone knows anything else.

--sonik

----------

## Sephren

Just for the record, it is udev version 094 that failes. I don't know about the versions in between 087 and 094, but 087 works, so I am happy.

As for intimidat0r's problem there is a post about the same error messages here:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=240166

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141493

Seems to be a conflict with the ndiswrapper.

----------

## lghman

A) I am using udev 087 and tried 087-r1

B) I dont have ndiswrapper running.

The only other thing that I have on this system is an cisco aironet card, I will try to remove it and see what happens, but I dont know what I did to make this stop working.  I have never been able to get the built in kernel drivers to work, but usually I can get the portage ones to work.  I dont know if maybe baselayout would have anything to do with it, I really cant remember what else I upgraded lately.

[edit] Ok, now it randomly works again.  I am not changing anything important now!    :Wink:  [/edit]

--sonik

----------

## smadasam

I don't think ndiswrapper has anything to do with it.  I have been using the intel ipw2200 drivers only for about a year and a half from the port tree generally with luck.  My wireless only recenly broke when I updated to the current base layout.  My guess is that it has to do with the current version of udev.  I am using 096-r1.

----------

